# click noise when brake depressed



## 19marius73 (Apr 14, 2005)

hello!
since yesterday i started to hear a click noise when the brake pedal is depressed. the noise is located under the gear shift stick. this is an automatic altima gxe 1998. what could be the problem and what would be the solution.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

where exactly is the click, like say u pushed the brake pedal down, the clicking comes from where?

when i had this problem, it turned out my wheel was loose.


----------



## 19marius73 (Apr 14, 2005)

the click comes from under the shift stick. i even don't know what's the english name for the box where the gear shiht stick is, on the right side of the driver seat. sounds more like an electrical click.


Teh00Alty said:


> where exactly is the click, like say u pushed the brake pedal down, the clicking comes from where?
> 
> when i had this problem, it turned out my wheel was loose.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

ok now normally when u try to shift gears and ur car is in park, when u hit the brakes, u hear the click and it realeses the lock on the shift knob, so ur tellin me that it keeps clicking, as in it keeps releasing?


----------



## 19marius73 (Apr 14, 2005)

thanks for lighting me. actually that click sounds only when moving from park into drive. guess it's normal. i just did not pay attention up to now.



Teh00Alty said:


> ok now normally when u try to shift gears and ur car is in park, when u hit the brakes, u hear the click and it realeses the lock on the shift knob, so ur tellin me that it keeps clicking, as in it keeps releasing?


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

*the answer*

what it sounds like to me that click that our getting is nothing but the shift lock releasing itself... the shift lock prevents your car from going out of park when the brake is not depressed... so it can not happen acidently... it is a normal noise that you probably just never did pay attention to untill now.


----------



## L7jr (Apr 28, 2005)

SerDaRat93 said:


> what it sounds like to me that click that our getting is nothing but the shift lock releasing itself... the shift lock prevents your car from going out of park when the brake is not depressed... so it can not happen acidently... it is a normal noise that you probably just never did pay attention to untill now.


 i have the same noise on my automatic 99 SE and it makes sense that the click is the shift interlock releasing as i go from park to drive


----------



## bill monahna (Jul 7, 2005)

*out of park*

I had a problem starting my car,so I took the battery out and had it checked, I was shown that it was dead and I needed a new one. I bought one and installed it, Now there is no problem as of yet with it stating however I tried to go for a ride and the thing wont come out of park, I looked at the manual and it say that the shift lock key will have to be reset but it never moved. so I called the dealer and I was told that it could be a fuse or the solinoid, I also noticed that when I put the breaks on the break lights do not come on. I did purchase the extended service gold warranty, and I was told that the solinoid might be or might not be covered, what is this soilanoid and where would I check for the fuse that they are talking about, I checked all the fuses in the inside of the car. can someone help?


----------



## 96redstang (Jul 16, 2005)

There are also fuses under your hood, and it also might be a relay, you should have a fuse box and a relay box under there. You probably wont be able to check the relays as they are not see through like the fuses are.


----------



## Phillyp (Jul 7, 2005)

My 98 Altima with 90k just recently started producing the same "clicking" phenomenon that comes from the shifter. It definitely did not do this before. Everything still seems to be functioning correctly though.


----------

